# Pixar's Zoetrope



## MA-Caver (Jan 13, 2011)

Those wonderful animators at Pixar studios got together to explain how animation works using a 3-D sculpture arranged in a zoetrope and it's amazing. 

[yt]5khDGKGv088&[/yt]


----------

